# Escambia River 8-5



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

NJD and I hit the river about 0630 this morning. Caught over 20 reds on crankbaits, mostly large rats, with probably five or so being in the lower end of the slot. The biggest fish crushed a Zara Super Spook. He came about 12 feet out from the bank to do it. Very cool to see him take it. We released everything. Also caught five bass and some lady fish. Nothing that great. So hot out.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Damn nice AP! I just a new to me sled and I am ready to hit the water! Probably going early in the morn.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good day out. Arm still soar from all that damn casting. Looking to hit it again next weekend.

NJD


----------

